# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Υπάρχει κανένα Arduino UNO/MEGA ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο που κάθεται και σκονιζεται?

## PaulEngineer

Για σας και συγνώμη για την ενόχληση! 

Εδώ και 6 μήνες άρχισα να μαθαίνω προγραμματισμό, και μου άρεσε αρκετά. Αλλά λέω να μπω σε κάτι εύκολο. Διάλεξα να αρχίσω από Arduino που κατα τη γνώμη μου είναι αρκετά ευκολο και κατάλληλο για εκπαίδευση. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει κάποιο Arduino (ή ολόκληρο το σετ) στην άκρη? Μην το πετάει τζάμπα! Κρίμα είναι!

----------

